
Virtual Reality and Robotic Bartenders: The Coolest Stuff at CES 2016 - ogcricket
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/virtual-reality-and-robotic-bartenders-the-175931923.html
======
robbyrox
I honestly can’t wait for VR products to be easily available. I finally went
to my 1st CES 2 weeks ago and theres a bunch of cool VR headsets heading our
way this year.

One of the big ones I tested was the 3Glasses D2. They’re supposed to be
shipping to North America this year for $399. SO much cheaper than the other
ones I tried. Still has a great latency, FOV and refresh rate. I spoke with
them for a few minutes when I was there … apparently they have a standalone
headset coming out later this year too. (Saweet!). Anyways - they were my
biggest surprise from CES. Definitely one to keep on your radars.

I also checked out some of the bigger named-VR sets at the show (Oculus,
Samsung Gear, HTC Vive). There were a few glitches (as expected with young
tech), but there’s some really good stuff coming out to look out for. Great
English content too - gaming and videos.

I also heard about Deepoon - a Chinese knock off of Oculus. Apparently they’re
trying to use Oculus’ content on their VR headsets and sell for less. Cool
idea, but there’s got to be some issues with intellectual
property/compatibility. No objection Oculus? It’s an interesting convo about
innovation vs. straight up copying successful competitors.

Anyways - can’t wait to see how the industry changes this year as
products/content actually enter the market. Think it will become mainstream?
#hereshoping

